# Hyperpigmentation... Help!



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

I am not sure when I got the discoloration on both sides of my neck, but it is not small, like age spots, but large - like maybe 3 inches in diameter.

This discoloration, because I admit I'm a bit of a hypochondriac, sent to googling hyperpigmentation, which brought up Addison's.

I have most of the symptoms; in particular, I have no appetite except for salted cashews. If I do manage to eat something healthier - ie: chicken & vegetables, I have to load them with salt.

Question: Does hyperpigmentation occur with Hashimoto's? Does anyone know?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CorralesNM said:


> I am not sure when I got the discoloration on both sides of my neck, but it is not small, like age spots, but large - like maybe 3 inches in diameter.
> 
> This discoloration, because I admit I'm a bit of a hypochondriac, sent to googling hyperpigmentation, which brought up Addison's.
> 
> ...


Hyperpigmentation could be seen w/Addison's, Cushings, Lupus, Hemochromatosis, Estrogen and hypo/hyperthyroid. Just depends on what exactly is occuring.

Here is a really good article.

http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/1115/p1955.html


----------

